# Beef tenderloin



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2005)

Congratulations on your anniversary! Thats a big number you have!


----------



## Finney (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats on your 19th. =D> 
Glad the steaks were good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 20, 2005)

Glad everything went good. Yeah, I here ya on your steaks better than Outback. I notice that more and more. We had our annual dinner Saturday night at a local country club. They had lamb chops as an hordevr (screwed that up) and I thought they were good but mine were much better.


----------

